# Too many pattern attempts... Google Android tablet pc



## essjay (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi there..
I bought my son a 'google' android tablet PC (ver 1.9) and it was working brilliantly... no problems untill the younger sibling  decided that he was going to attempt to unlock it... after obviously trying so many times he has blocked it all together...
It now asks for the username and password which is a gmail account... after it says at the top 'too many pattern attempts'.... GRRRRRR!!!!!!
The next problem we have is that the username and password hes been forgotten. My son wrote it down but we cant find the piece of paper. 
We have tried everything we can remember and pretty sure we have the right one now but it's not working... My son even used my personal email for recovery but when i tried to get a recovery email sent to me my sons account is not listed which is really strange... Does anyone out there know how to get around this?
I've tried emailing to seller but no responce as yet (probably on holidays for xmas/new year) and my son is really upset about this and its so frustrating.
Ive searched android forums and just about everywhere but its always reffering to 'cell/mobile' phone android systems which is not what i have... this is not a phone and im reluctant to try any of these incase i permanently stuff it up....
DESPERATE HELP NEEDED... (not shouting.... )
And thank you SO MUCH in advance
Anxiuously awaiting anyone's reply...
hope everyone had a merry Christmas and are looking forward and geared up for the new year

Sam from Aussie land :normal:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry for your difficulties but TSF does not help circumventing security provisions. Sorry, thread closed.


----------

